# Betsy River



## Jelf (Apr 7, 2008)

I am going to sell some acreage I own on the Betsy River in the UP (below the Shelldrake dam). I would like to tell prospective buyers what kind of fish they might catch. Any advice?


----------



## bucklessyooper (Jun 13, 2003)

A few brookies is all I have ever caught. How many acres and what is your asking price?


----------

